# Dyar's Pasture Boat Ramp -- Alert!



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 14, 2007)

I spoke with the Redlands WMA manager today about the condition of the Dyar's Pasture boat ramp.

He said that it is unusable.  You cannot launch a boat without dropping your trailer wheels off the ramp, and then you will be hung up.  Due to mud on the lower end of the ramp, it will be virtually impossible to get out.

Even if you could launch, he said that you can't travel more than 150 yards or so upriver.  Downriver (toward the lake) is hazardous also, and he did not recommend using that route for access to the up lake.

I was joking with him about having the day off because he wouldn't be riding the river, and he said that wasn't so, that they anticipated having to deal with everyone stuck at the ramp.

There is no water in the waterfowl refuge area, and therefore no ducks on the refuge.

Other than that, it should be a great opening day.


----------



## Big A (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang that stinks.  I hope things change before the next season.  I always try to make 1 trip up there.  Good luck in finding some water.


----------



## awstapp (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats not good... I had a feeling that was coming. Ill bet there will be alot of folks Sat. morning that have no idea its closed and will not have a back up plan.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 14, 2007)

> Ill bet there will be alot of folks Sat. morning that have no idea its closed and will not have a back up plan.
> Reply With Quote



That's what the officials are predicting.

I may go down and set up to sell sausage biscuits and coffee.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 15, 2007)

1111111111111


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 16, 2007)

I may take in the show myself when I come out from deer hunting.

I wasn't going to hunt the area because of all the shooting/skybusting that goes on there on the typical opening day, but it sound's as if it should be right peaceful this year.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 18, 2007)

I took these this morning at about 10:00


----------



## G Duck (Nov 19, 2007)

Dang, that is low


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 19, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad to me??  Looks like somebody is getting in and out.  

MB


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 19, 2007)

There were 6-8 empty trailers when I first arrived about 8AM. 

To go up or down river very far from there from there you'd have to have a skinny water boat.


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been in and out of the river three times this week..  You do drop off of the end of the ramp, but if you take it easy, you can get in and out..  i made it all the way past the second fish camp going up river in a 14 footer.. The duck situation however, sucks this year..  But hey we had an excellent year last year.. can't win em all...   Good huntin..


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a great place for a kayak!


----------

